# I am looking for a very large woman



## biggerisbetter710 (Aug 14, 2006)

:eat2: I am looking for a very large woman,400+ 450+ 500+ lbs. for love and romance. I am a very romantic man who enjoys spending time with friends and especially time with my special lady. I am sweet, caring, sensitive, and ready to settle down with the right woman. I really love very, very large women, so if you are less than 400 450 500 lbs. please do not respond. I am serious about what I want, and I do not play games. So if you are 400+ 450+ 500+ lbs. and you want a bilingual European man who looks like a blond/blue Robert DeNiro, then I I would love to whisper French words of love in your ear while we drink wine and cuddle together.

cyril


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 14, 2006)

My husband found a very large 450lb woman for love and romance without expecting to find the love of his life in such a huge package, but sorry I'm taken. :smitten: 

Je vous souhaite la bonne chance!


----------



## biggerisbetter710 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks 
i need love real:wubu: 

cyril


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 14, 2006)

biggerisbetter710 said:


> thanks
> i need love real:wubu:
> 
> cyril


use crushspot.com 
fullfiggas.com 
or myspace.com

hope that helps.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Aug 14, 2006)

I was just reading this posting and checked out those two sites. Too bad they come up with No Matches at all in the area where I live which is Columbus, GA. I even tried Atlanta, a big metro area and it still came up with zero. I guess there aren't too many members. Too bad. I won't bother with myspace. I hear its for teeny boppers.


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 14, 2006)

As some others have mentioned there are some dating sites that specialize in helping you find the types of ladies you are searching for. 

Personal ads are not allowed here from what I know. You could try bbwdatefinder.com or largefriends.com. I don't know much about them but its worth a shot.


----------



## biggerisbetter710 (Aug 15, 2006)

im looking 4 large woman very huge +600 +700 +800 lbs where is she ?:smitten: 

cyril:eat2:


----------



## GPL (Aug 15, 2006)

biggerisbetter710 said:


> im looking 4 large woman very huge +600 +700 +800 lbs where is she ?:smitten:
> 
> cyril:eat2:




???
Look in the weightloss clinics or at Jerry Springer for them 
LOL (Get real).

GPL.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Aug 15, 2006)

biggerisbetter710 said:


> im looking 4 large woman



You might try the matching system. These boards are not for personal ads. But I think most guys here want a large woman, so join the club.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 15, 2006)

biggerisbetter710 said:


> :eat2: I am looking for a very large woman,400+ 450+ 500+ lbs.
> so if you are less than 400 450 500 lbs. please do not respond.
> So if you are 400+ 450+ 500+ lbs. and ...


Yanno, it's _such _a shame, cuz I know about 5 single, gorgeous fat girls - curvy, busty, hips and rump galore - and each looking for a wonderful fella to adore them. 

But they each weigh 399.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 15, 2006)

Vous &#234;tes plein de la merde, imb&#233;cile. Allez-vous!


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 15, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I sink zee orginal posteur is speaking a beeg pile of merde.
> 
> 
> Vous êtes plein de la merde, imbécile. Allez-vous -en!



Is THAT what that smell is?


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 15, 2006)

Also, you look like Robert DiNiro in much the same way that Tom Delay looks like.....anyone...handsome.....at all.


----------



## ripley (Aug 16, 2006)

biggerisbetter710 said:


> :eat2: I am looking for a very large woman,400+ 450+ 500+ lbs.
> cyril






biggerisbetter710 said:


> im looking 4 large woman very huge +600 +700 +800 lbs where is she ?




Within six posts she gained 200 to 400 pounds?


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2006)

biggerisbetter710 said:


> im looking 4 large woman very huge +600 +700 +800 lbs where is she ?:smitten:
> 
> cyril:eat2:



Where did she go? 
Four large women 800 pounds each and now you can't find them? They must've taken off. 
You know, split the scene.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

cyril, my 3 wishes for you: 

#1. you find a lovely lady who weighs not more than 98 lbs and is no shorter than 5'5, fall madly in love with her, then find out that she is a magician who has put a spell on you... the said spell that you will have fallen under will cause you to be unable to cheat on her with any fat girls, lust after all fat women without ability to make good on your lust, not be able to encourage your lovely lady to gain weight, and not have the ability to self-satisfy upon the thought of the fat woman/women... 

#2. because you are so unattracted to your lovely lady, you will not be able to "perform", as the fat is what floats your sunken ship, and will therefore be force fed any and all erectile dysfunction drugs so that she can have her way with you... 

#3. she overdoses you with those "ED" drugs so that you have an erection lasting more than 4 hours, which will then make it necessary for you to seek medical attention at your nearby emergency room... 


the big apple has spoken...

::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 16, 2006)

can we trade him for a lampshade?


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 16, 2006)

I am not sure what he knows what he wants since he IMed me through Yahoo! I am a 200 pound man I don't think I fit the bill.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

* ilovebbwssbbw: * hi im looking 4 large woman
*Lipmixgirl: * good for you!
*ilovebbwssbbw: * i search the real love +500 lbs
*Lipmixgirl: * when i find 3 friends, i'll contact you!
*ilovebbwssbbw: * yes
*ilovebbwssbbw: * serious ?
*Lipmixgirl: * sure!
*ilovebbwssbbw: * iam serious
*ilovebbwssbbw: * you can me help ?
*Lipmixgirl: * as soon as i amass 3 others..
*ilovebbwssbbw: * oh please
*ilovebbwssbbw: * i love ssbbw very huge


WOW!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

And I was sad to feel obligated to taking my IM contact off of my profile. Shit, I coulda spent my afternoon talkin' to this guy about my HUGE 500+ girlfriends and I and how we take baths together. Damn.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 16, 2006)

Somebody's missing a chromosome.........


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And I was sad to feel obligated to taking my IM contact off of my profile. Shit, I coulda spent my afternoon talkin' to this guy about my HUGE 500+ girlfriends and I and how we take baths together. Damn.




I was considering doing the same thing. He contacted me yesterday. He wouldn't leave me alone so I just finally had to block him.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I was considering doing the same thing. He contacted me yesterday. He wouldn't leave me alone so I just finally had to block him.



Yeah, I'd prefer to list it, but I've been consistently harassed by at least one anonymous person since joining Dims in May. Uber frustrating.


----------



## ripley (Aug 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, I'd prefer to list it, but I've been consistently harassed by at least one anonymous person since joining Dims in May. Uber frustrating.




I'm not anonymous!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm not anonymous!!



Oh, that was YOU with the "omg i want to sniff under your belly" comments? I had no idea, Ripley! I'll go unblock you now!


----------



## Phalloidium (Aug 17, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> But they each weigh 399.



Yo, hook me up lol


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> .... "omg i want to sniff under your belly" .....




There ought to be a tax on that kind of gross stupidity......a (far more literal) _death tax_, as it were.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> There ought to be a tax on that kind of gross stupidity......a (far more literal) _death tax_, as it were.



Just to be fair, no one has actually said that to me yet. But it's inevitable the way recent conversations have gone.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello
If you're looking for a 400-500lb woman I'd go to the website www.fantasyfeeder.com and make a little profile of what you're looking for and Im sure you'll get what you're looking for I'm not that one and I don't want you to get mad because I replied I'm giving you some valuable advice pls take it and use it. Good Luck on your Mission


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 17, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hello
> If you're looking for a 400-500lb woman I'd go to the website www.fantasyfeeder.com and make a little profile of what you're looking for and Im sure you'll get what you're looking for I'm not that one and I don't want you to get mad because I replied I'm giving you some valuable advice pls take it and use it. Good Luck on your Mission






As you can see from the thread the MAN IS INSANE, and has been harassing people on this board.....Giving him advice as to where ELSE to harass people is probably not a good idea.


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah man... people love it when they're just a number to you. Good luck, schmuck.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is this a dating site? I hope you find what you are looking for but please have some class when you chat with women. Women have feelings too, not just a number based on their weight.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 18, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> * ilovebbwssbbw: * hi im looking 4 large woman
> *Lipmixgirl: * good for you!
> *ilovebbwssbbw: * i search the real love +500 lbs
> *Lipmixgirl: * when i find 3 friends, i'll contact you!
> ...



WHOA! He contacted ME a couple of months ago, but I wasn't having any of that.

Like Falling Boy, I also don't fit the bill. I'm on the high end of "average" for my BMI.

Though, if he does contact me again, I want to play with him. Can I play with him, Mommy? Please?


----------



## Butterbelly (Aug 18, 2006)

This schmuck has contacted me in the past too. Ugh!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 18, 2006)

Yanno - I just checked my Yim ignore list - and he's on it, from months ago. Hadn't realized it was this same guy. He posts so much like hackers/spammers that he got ignored instantly. 

Methinks he contacted every female who has a messenger link in their profile.


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 18, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Methinks he contacted every female who has a messenger link in their profile.




But I am not even a female??? I tried to tell him that and his response was "but you like bbw too yes?"

What a weirdo thats the last time I ever try to help someone.


----------



## Mini (Aug 19, 2006)

What a dickass. I hope he chokes on a hoagie.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Aug 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yanno - I just checked my Yim ignore list - and he's on it, from months ago. Hadn't realized it was this same guy. He posts so much like hackers/spammers that he got ignored instantly.
> 
> Methinks he contacted every female who has a messenger link in their profile.


 
Ya this chucklehead accosted me on yahoo a time or two til I blocked him as well. Whatta maroon!

As far as the Robert deNiro looks go, NOT EVEN REMOTELY CLOSE!! :doh:


----------



## biggerisbetter710 (Aug 19, 2006)

its true iam bad

this forum is very bad


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 19, 2006)

Look, the gentleman in question is obviously either somewhat mentally retarded or simply does not have a good grasp of the English language, possibly both. I understand that he has offended people, but because there is nothing that anyone here can actually _do _for him, the most humane thing to do would probably be to just ignore him.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mini (Aug 19, 2006)

KingGhidorah said:


> Look, the gentleman in question is obviously either somewhat mentally retarded or simply does not have a good grasp of the English language, possibly both. I understand that he has offended people, but because there is nothing that anyone here can actually _do _for him, the most humane thing to do would probably be to just ignore him.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



The King has spoken: Neglecting retards is the humane thing to do.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> What a dickass. I hope he chokes on a hoagie.



A HOAGIE?!

It's a SUB!
*
A SUB!
*
Gah. The NERVE of you people. Especially those New Englanders and Canadians. RAWR.


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> The King has spoken: Neglecting retards is the humane thing to do.


Thats what I get for trying to take the high moral ground  ! Shoulda know better.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 19, 2006)

To be both off-topic *and* a drooling goog for one moment: King, you're mad hawt. Nice genes ya got there. :]


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> To be both off-topic *and* a drooling goog for one moment: King, you're mad hawt. Nice genes ya got there. :]



There isnt an emoticon to express what Im feeling right now  Comic-book guy, in a completely different context, but quite applicable here. Danke sehr :bow: .


----------



## love dubh (Aug 19, 2006)

KingGhidorah said:


> There isnt an emoticon to express what Im feeling right now  Comic-book guy, in a completely different context, but quite applicable here. Danke sehr :bow: .



Je parle pas l'allemand, mais je parle tres bien le tres mal anglais, "l'anglais americain."

But I don't speak Gaelic. 

Thx.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 19, 2006)

Look at you youngins, flirting in your geeky ways.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Look at you youngins, flirting in your geeky ways.



Thx.

Youngin?

Hon, aren't you, like, 26?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Thx.
> 
> Youngin?
> 
> Hon, aren't you, like, 26?



The years following college changes you and hardens you in a way that you'll only ever understand then. I'm 26 going on 39 1/2.

Or something.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 19, 2006)

KingGhidorah said:


> Look, the gentleman in question is obviously either somewhat mentally retarded or simply does not have a good grasp of the English language, possibly both. I understand that he has offended people, but because there is nothing that anyone here can actually _do _for him, the most humane thing to do would probably be to just ignore him.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.




You are far nicer than I, obviously.

I vote for retarded. I know too many French people for whom English is a second language to possibly excuse his poor manners for that reason. None of my friends would DREAM of pestering strangers by IM....just not done.

Still.....I admire your compassion....well on you, truly.


Mine for types like these was stabbed to death long ago.


----------



## KingGhidorah (Aug 20, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Nice genes ya got there. :]



Actually, now that I think about it, Im not sure if Im really comfortable with you ogling my genes like that. I mean, am I just a pair of chromosomes to you? Are you one of those people who look at biology textbooks just to get off on DNA replication? How would you feel if some guy was all drooling all over your....I dont know....breasts or something? But do guys ever do stuff like that? Heck no! Its time you women realize that just because my gender has a Y chromosome and yours doesnt, that doesnt mean you all can just treat us like objects! The _nerve_ of some people!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 20, 2006)

KingGhidorah said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, Im not sure if Im really comfortable with you ogling my genes like that. I mean, am I just a pair of chromosomes to you? Are you one of those people who look at biology textbooks just to get off on DNA replication? How would you feel if some guy was all drooling all over your....I dont know....breasts or something? But do guys ever do stuff like that? Heck no! Its time you women realize that just because my gender has a Y chromosome and yours doesnt, that doesnt mean you all can just treat us like objects! The _nerve_ of some people!



I'll have you know that I regularly frigged away during *my* Biology course at university. 

MMMMMmmmmmmmmm.....mitosis. <3


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, that was YOU with the "omg i want to sniff under your belly" comments? I had no idea, Ripley! I'll go unblock you now!


Sniff under your belly? :doh:


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 20, 2006)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=19128

Here, send this to him.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 20, 2006)

Cyril, if you want to find a large woman, go to http://members.aol.com/superdate and post an ad. Please treat the ladies with respect.



biggerisbetter710 said:


> :eat2: I am looking for a very large woman,400+ 450+ 500+ lbs. for love and romance. I am a very romantic man who enjoys spending time with friends and especially time with my special lady. I am sweet, caring, sensitive, and ready to settle down with the right woman. I really love very, very large women, so if you are less than 400 450 500 lbs. please do not respond. I am serious about what I want, and I do not play games. So if you are 400+ 450+ 500+ lbs. and you want a bilingual European man who looks like a blond/blue Robert DeNiro, then I I would love to whisper French words of love in your ear while we drink wine and cuddle together.
> 
> cyril


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 24, 2006)

Chode McBlob said:


> I was just reading this posting and checked out those two sites. Too bad they come up with No Matches at all in the area where I live which is Columbus, GA. I even tried Atlanta, a big metro area and it still came up with zero. I guess there aren't too many members. Too bad. I won't bother with myspace. I hear its for teeny boppers.



if you're serious about looking for a mate via the net, you'd be foolish to overlook myspace. for sheer volume of members, you can't do better. and plenty of the bbws and fas on here have myspaces. it's so teen and college oriented because it's hip (well, not so much these days, but universal enough that everyone from friends of my mom to friends of mine have found dates on it). the member search has an age preference to assure you don't end up browsing "teeny boppers." it's very all-encompassing.


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Aug 27, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> A HOAGIE?!
> 
> It's a SUB!
> *
> ...



I'll have you know that we Canadians do *not* use the term hoagie....I would never refer to my delicious sub using a name that sounded much like a bodily function


----------



## Mini (Aug 27, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> A HOAGIE?!
> 
> It's a SUB!
> *
> ...




FYI, I used the term "hoagie" instead of "sub" because it sounds funnier.


----------



## cactopus (Aug 30, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> There ought to be a tax on that kind of gross stupidity......a (far more literal) _death tax_, as it were.



I have to agree. If we get lucky a group of advanced beings will rescue us and torch the rest of the planet. This is statistically unlikely though even accounting for numerous assumptions about the state of the universe.


----------



## cactopus (Aug 30, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> A HOAGIE?!
> 
> It's a SUB!
> *
> ...



Wedge?

Heh! (No I'm not from New York, I only live there)


----------



## cactopus (Aug 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The years following college changes you and hardens you in a way that you'll only ever understand then. I'm 26 going on 39 1/2.
> 
> Or something.





My grandmother was always 39 and holding. She'll be 80 the weekend after next.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 30, 2006)

cactopus said:


> My grandmother was always 39 and holding. She'll be 80 the weekend after next.



Why'd ya have to bump up this thread? Haven't we been through enough already?!?!?!?

ha ha, tell your grandma a happy 39th for me!


----------



## cactopus (Aug 30, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> if you're serious about looking for a mate via the net, you'd be foolish to overlook myspace. for sheer volume of members, you can't do better. and plenty of the bbws and fas on here have myspaces. it's so teen and college oriented because it's hip (well, not so much these days, but universal enough that everyone from friends of my mom to friends of mine have found dates on it). the member search has an age preference to assure you don't end up browsing "teeny boppers." it's very all-encompassing.



I of course suppose at some point us pseudo curmudgeons will have to get secret "cookie jar" accounts. For the time being I'm going to stay with the opinion that it's kind of a train wreck (complete with the cannot look away implication).


----------



## moonvine (Aug 30, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> if you're serious about looking for a mate via the net, you'd be foolish to overlook myspace. for sheer volume of members, you can't do better. and plenty of the bbws and fas on here have myspaces. it's so teen and college oriented because it's hip (well, not so much these days, but universal enough that everyone from friends of my mom to friends of mine have found dates on it). the member search has an age preference to assure you don't end up browsing "teeny boppers." it's very all-encompassing.




I so do not get the whole myspace thing....I think it is annoying as hell.


----------

